# Drawer slider jig - Kreg?



## Jmac80 (16 Sep 2015)

Hello all
Will be building some cabinets soon and was looking at drawer slider jigs, Really liked the look of the kreg one but they don't sell it anymore 
Anyone know of an alternative and also a jig for fixing euro hinges.
Many Thanks


----------



## Eric The Viking (16 Sep 2015)

I was skimming the 'offers' bit of the Axminster site yesterday - they had some proper Blum jigs on discount, but that still brings them down from 'very expensive' to 'ouch' so I didn't pursue it any further. I also can't remember if it was actually a hinge jig or a spacer for drawers or something else (they sell most of the common ones, but there were only a couple on offer, IIRC).

Might be worth a look.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (17 Sep 2015)

This will do for drawer runners and hinge plates. Expensive but there's no practical alternative unless you want to do it by trial and error

http://www.axminster.co.uk/blum-univers ... g-template

If you get it, I can advise on its use.


----------



## nathandavies (17 Sep 2015)

if you own a tape measure then this one will do

http://www.axminster.co.uk/blum-universal-individual-template

Nathan


----------



## Shultzy (18 Sep 2015)

There is another option if you are making a lot of cabinets make a jig to drill all the holes out of mdf. I used a router drill and bush. In first page of my [NewKitchen] shows the jigs. Alternatively cut a set of mdf spacers and use the same set for each side to maintain accuracy. Simple and cheap!


----------



## wcndave (18 Sep 2015)

I used the blum door hinge jig and it was so good, easy, accurate, and very fast. However not cheap.

I imagine the drawer one is similar, however I used some mdf and then story board spacers for repeatable and accurate results.


----------



## beech1948 (18 Sep 2015)

i would make up a story stick and if I had lots to do I would cut up some 6mm MDF/or ply to give me the spacing. I keep a number of these as it is often possible to reuse or just slightly cut down for a second or third job


----------



## chippy1970 (18 Sep 2015)

This might be a Blum version of what you're after http://www.axminster.co.uk/blum-minifix

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## MusicMan (20 Sep 2015)

I have a Kreg jig that I bought in the USA and don't use as I didn't find it all that accurate. I made up my own hardwood jig in the end. When I get to the shop I'll take a pic of it and see if it is the one you want and if so you can make me an offer!

Keith


----------



## mahomo59 (21 Sep 2015)

Festool LR32 system works lovely for hole placement for hinge plate, concealed cup, drawer sides and shelf holes, really easy to use.


----------

